# Little League



## Zen1300 (May 21, 2019)

I've been working on Little League shots.  It's something still new to me.  Using a monopod with 70-200 and now 200-500 lens.  Sometimes it isn't the action, but the moment, I've discovered.


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2019)

Nice set; refreshing to see junior sports shot like professional ones.


----------



## Zen1300 (May 21, 2019)

One advantage is that the league allows me to be on the sideline inside fence.


----------



## ac12 (May 21, 2019)

Try shooting down the right foul line, to the batter.  Great shot of the batter, also head on shot as he is running to 1st.
I stand out at the outfield fence for that shot, since I am ON the foul line.
That is a bit of a long shot that will probably require your LONG lens.
Check with the umpires on this position.  Some don't want people there.

Another shot that I like is from an elevated position outside the outfield fence.
But I have a hill behind the field, which most fields don't have.


----------



## Zen1300 (May 21, 2019)

A pitching sequence...


----------



## Zen1300 (May 21, 2019)

Yes, that would be a good spot when the ump is not there - when men on base, he will move behind the pitcher.

They are somewhat restrictive on where I can stand.  Since I'm allowed inside the fence, I try to stay close to the fence.  The moment I become an interference, they will surely put me back on the other side.

Also, as I'm a parent on one team, the other team doesn't really want me on their side of the field, so I'm limited based on Visitors or Home.



ac12 said:


> Try shooting down the right foul line, to the batter.  Great shot of the batter, also head on shot as he is running to 1st.
> I stand out at the outfield fence for that shot, since I am ON the foul line.
> That is a bit of a long shot that will probably require your LONG lens.
> Check with the umpires on this position.  Some don't want people there.
> ...


----------



## ac12 (May 21, 2019)

Zen1300 said:


> Yes, that would be a good spot when the ump is not there - when men on base, he will move behind the pitcher.
> 
> They are somewhat restrictive on where I can stand.  Since I'm allowed inside the fence, I try to stay close to the fence.  The moment I become an interference, they will surely put me back on the other side.
> 
> ...



Talk with the umpire and the opposite coach.
I talked to one umpire, and he was OK with me being on the foul line, as long as I got out of the area when the play/ball headed towards that outfielder, so that I would not disturb the play.
I learned to respect the umpire, and things go smoother the next time.  If it is the same umpire.

ps. I learned that I NEED to keep an eye out for foul balls.  I almost got hit by one, when I was standing near 3rd base and watching 1st.        I need a "wing man," to watch out for me when I shoot.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 21, 2019)

Zen1300 said:


> Sometimes it isn't the action, but the moment, I've discovered.



You've nailed it with that statement.  Nice set of photos.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 21, 2019)

You got some nice photos of the subjects, the first one's superb.

What I'd suggest next would be to go early, notice backgrounds, and figure out vantage points (from what's available). It helps that this venue has cars and trees back further so they aren't so noticeable.

I learned early on shooting sports to go for a 'clean' composition. I also learned (from pros who emphasized it) - to go early. I'd go and watch warmups, or the previous team play, look thru the viewfinder, notice backgrounds and pick some decent vantage points. Watch for posts, poles, signage, etc. etc. (TV guys dragging cables around the arena, guys carrying cotton candy before they walk thru your picture, etc. etc.!). Once you've figured that out at a venue you won't probably need to do it again, unless there's something set up for a pre/post game event, etc., you'll know the 'good' spots.

Of the second two photos, the second one's better with the player in the background slightly to the left so he doesn't appear to be on top of the subject's head. If players move, you might need to move too and take a step etc. to reframe. Nice timing getting the ball in the air. 

The one of the two players tagging coming into base it might have been better flipping the camera into a vertical position and framing a little lower to get both players in the frame (either full body or not cut off so high, try for mid thigh/maybe mid calf or get feet in) and less background space over their heads. I'd think about depth of field and having both players in focus when they're that close together. Usually I can tell when people are zooming in and out and if it's throwing the framing off; I shoot with prime lenses but either way it takes practice to nail it.

In your sequence of shots my inclination would be go a little more to the left to put the red shirt guy behind that white rectangle to 'hide' him, and to keep the yellow posts to the left out of the frame. Learn how to move your feet, 'move' objects in the scene to keep them out of the frame, or figure out how to work them into the composition. I taught myself how to make empty seats 'disappear' when I was taking photos for marketing for a local team. If you get set up ahead of time then you could shoot a sequence knowing you'd have a nice clean background.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 21, 2019)

Very nice shooting.....


----------



## Zen1300 (May 21, 2019)

All good points.  Thank you. 

All our games are played on the same field. So I’m familiar with it. My biggest issue is that I’m limited as to where I’m allowed to be. I can’t move forward of the gate leading to dugout. I have to be cognizant of where coaches are and can not interfere with them or the game. Overthrown throws are more of a danger than balls getting hit. 

I’m enjoying the learning aspect of it.  Your advice will come in handy. 



vintagesnaps said:


> You got some nice photos of the subjects, the first one's superb.
> 
> What I'd suggest next would be to go early, notice backgrounds, and figure out vantage points (from what's available). It helps that this venue has cars and trees back further so they aren't so noticeable.
> 
> ...


----------



## JonFZ300 (May 22, 2019)

Huge baseball fan here. These are awesome. In the first set I love all of them especially the first and last. In the pitching sequence 3 and 5. Really nice job on a great subject!


----------



## rugbyhubby (May 28, 2019)

I just spent the weekend doing the same with my daughter’s softball team! I stayed on our side of the field and played the first or third baseline. One game was in Central Park so the backdrop was amazing!




(my team was in red!)


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2019)

Good shooting!


----------



## ac12 (May 28, 2019)

Zen1300 said:


> All good points.  Thank you.
> 
> All our games are played on the same field. So I’m familiar with it. My biggest issue is that I’m limited as to where I’m allowed to be. I can’t move forward of the gate leading to dugout. I have to be cognizant of where coaches are and can not interfere with them or the game. Overthrown throws are more of a danger than balls getting hit.
> 
> ...



You did well working within the constraints you have.
You WILL get better with experience.
Maybe next year, the coach and umps will let you roam more.

After seeing some of the foul ball hit the protective fence, and how damaged the fence is, I realize how dangerous softball is.

I agree about overthrows.  
On our baseball field, I can go to the side of the dugout, by 1st base, and every once in a while a wild throw gets past the 1st baseman . . . scary.


----------



## hokies2379 (May 28, 2019)

Zen1300 said:


> Also, as I'm a parent on one team, the other team doesn't really want me on their side of the field, so I'm limited based on Visitors or Home.


[/QUOTE]


Bet if you took and shared a couple of their kids, they'd be more likely to want you on their side of the field.  It's a slow game (except when it's not) you should have plenty of time to grab a few of everyone, especially if it means getting some prime positions.


----------



## Zen1300 (May 28, 2019)

hokies2379 said:


> Zen1300 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, as I'm a parent on one team, the other team doesn't really want me on their side of the field, so I'm limited based on Visitors or Home.




Bet if you took and shared a couple of their kids, they'd be more likely to want you on their side of the field.  It's a slow game (except when it's not) you should have plenty of time to grab a few of everyone, especially if it means getting some prime positions.[/QUOTE]

 Possible. I’ve tried. Opposing team coaches either don’t want the perceived distraction or don’t care. 

It’s good.  I do what I can. Give back to the team and learn in the process.


----------

